# Reebok commercials



## Saoirse (May 31, 2010)

Have you all seen the Reebok commercials for their Easy Tone sneakers? I hate them and so does my friend. She wrote this letter to the editor or our local paper. She has also shot off letters to various Reebok offices. Im proud of her.


----------



## aocutiepi (May 31, 2010)

Is it horrible of me that I have seen the commercial and gave no thought to how horrible objectifying that it was? I consider myself to be a pretty big feminist and I can't believe that I just let that slip right by. On the same vein, how many other women probably just let it slip by? :really sad:


----------



## Saoirse (May 31, 2010)

aocutiepi said:


> Is it horrible of me that I have seen the commercial and gave no thought to how horrible objectifying that it was? I consider myself to be a pretty big feminist and I can't believe that I just let that slip right by. On the same vein, how many other women probably just let it slip by? :really sad:



I think most women don't even realize how demeaning the commercial is, because we're just been conditioned to ignore sexism. Its everywhere, but we're so used to it, we don't even recognize it anymore.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 1, 2010)

Just watched the ad on youtube. It plays on women's insecurities, desires, and fears. That's basically advertising in a nutshell. I'm not really surprised by it.

But yeah, their tagline - "'better' thighs and a 'better' butt with every step"...the whole ad is crap.


----------



## olwen (Jun 1, 2010)

I haven't seen this ad at all. Maybe it was shown a few times then pulled...it is a ridiculous and stupid idea for a sneaker ad tho.


----------



## Weeze (Jun 1, 2010)

Can someone link it?


----------



## Lamia (Jun 2, 2010)

My ass and boobs often have steel cage death matches to see who is hotter. As result I am covered with scars and imperfections. Reebok needs to stop promoting this unhealthy competition. OMG my ass has a knife....


----------



## Duniwin (Jun 5, 2010)

Woah... that's my local paper!
...It's a small world, I guess.

Not only do I live in Dalton, I think I know who your friend is.

Yeah, that's a pretty blatantly sexist commercial. The one with the talking breasts is objectification in the truest sense.

Then again the Old Spice commercials with Isaiah Mustafa are pretty sexist as well.


----------

